# Brick and Mortar in Rochester NY area



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So with Ridge Road Station closed where do those of you in that area go to purchase G scale supplies in person. I will be back in the Rochester area next month. In the past that meant a side trip to Ridge Road. Where would you suggest now?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,
We just mail order everything! 
When I do go to a store for Large Scale, its Lantz Train shop (wholesaletrains.com) in Horseheads..
but my family is down that way, so I drive down there fairly often..(4 or 5 times a year)
(its an hour and half south of Rochester)
They recently moved..I havent been to the new store yet..

For Rochester proper we have only three stores that carry model trains:

And there is only one train shop left in the city that carries any Large Scale at all.
Despatch Junction in East Rochester.
Despatch Junction
but its really not worth stopping in to look at Large Scale specifically..
they have had the same 3 or 4 locomotives, and a few cars, on the shelf for a decade or so..
never selling them, and never getting any new stock..they dont sell because they are hopelessly overpriced..
they also carry some track.
otherwise its a nice train store, lots of N, HO and O scale selection..and its in an old train station! with the active CSX mainline right outside..
and they have a window overlooking the tracks..whenever the rumble of an approaching train is heard, people gather at the window!
so thats cool..its a worthy train shop, (biggest train shop in the city) but just not so great for large scale..


The hip and modern HO and N scalers patronize Empire Northern Models in Webster. (no large scale)
a DCC specialist..(NCE is also located in Webster)
Empire Northern Models
And a third store is Dans Crafts & Things near Irondequoit. (no large scale)
Dans Crafts and things
they have a small selection of N, HO and O..and lots of crafty stuff..
They arent a "train store' specifically, but they carry trains..
they also have RC cars, RC airplanes, dollhouses, craft supplies, etc..
I go to Dans for wood, brass, styrene, glue, and general modeling supplies..but not trains specifically.

thats it!
thats all we have left these days..
For 90% of my Large Scale purchases, I simply mail order..its really the only choice I have,
unless I happen to driving through Horseheads..but its too far to drive just to go to the store..


Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the original owner of Niagara Hobby & Crafts passed away several years ago his son has changed the store around so it is more toys than hobbies. The amount of large scale they carry is about 1/8 of what they used to carry. BUT they do move the inventory pretty regularly and will order what ever you want and my experience (back when I worked there) was they would ship it too if you asked nicely. It too is about 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours from Rochester depending on where you are in Rochester. they are located in Cheektowaga NY right off the I90 thruway. I no longer work there so I've no vested interest in it. I do tend to try to go there for my hobby supplies though. 

Scot, Has Lantz's moved again in the last few months? Last I knew they moved a few stores up the street but even that space was broken up and small. That was a year or two ago? 

Chas


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yup I do about 50/50 mail order/one store, not that close by. I really wasn't looking for anything in particular, just didn't want to miss an opportunity if one was out there. Think I'll try to make my way over to dispatch junction.


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Check out the Medina Railroad Museum which is a very large HO layout in an old freight station and RR items.


----------

